# Am I the only one with pin stripes???



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like a dealer installed option. Those are probably $100 pin stripes.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah dealer installed. My first new car came with them. I took them right off.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I had the dealer take mine off, lol. They looked horrid on the Black Granite...


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I have pin stripes, I was going to remove them, but their painted on...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i kinda like my stripes!!! haha


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I like my stripes.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Its a dealer thing. I saw they had a white Cruze with gold pin stripes, but I didnt care for it too much.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess you didn't look at MY garage. I still have a few rolls of tape laying around from a few years ago (like in the 80's) so I laid some on. To me it breaks up the monotone silver just a bit.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

A lot of pin stripes aren't tape stripes, but are actually painted on. Some dealer's like to pinstripe all of their vehicles. The drummer in my band pin stripes for a living and uses the real deal paint and brush.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I guess you didn't look at MY garage. I still have a few rolls of tape laying around from a few years ago (like in the 80's) so I laid some on. To me it breaks up the monotone silver just a bit.


Actually I did see your page, but noted that you added them yourself for $7 so I knew that wasn't a factory/dealer thing.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...dealership installed "stripes" are often common, but I haven't seen any other Cruzes with stripes except yours. Individuality.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen a few on the lot with pinstripes, but non on the road....always on the lot.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Take a look at mine. I installed them myself, what do you think? I thought the Black Granite needed just a little more. Any comments on the mirror? Keep it or remove?


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

So I stopped back at my dealer today because they forgot to give me my 'dealer installed' cargo net hooks for the trunk trim. Drove through the lot and looks like there were a handful more there with pinstripes. Guess it's their thingy to do...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...those pin-stripes, etc. are *how* the dealerships justify holding onto their hold-back money, because most people accept those "trinkettes" and their "markup" value at face value.

...others of us, however, don't want such crap and say so, so they simply concede the point and knock a couple bucks off the list price for the customers, basically, leaving the actual cost right back where it was before, at MSRP.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Crewz said:


> A lot of pin stripes aren't tape stripes, but are actually painted on. Some dealer's like to pinstripe all of their vehicles. The drummer in my band pin stripes for a living and uses the real deal paint and brush.


some chicks dont even know the name of your band..... but they're all on you like they want to hold hands...


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> I have pin stripes, I was going to remove them, but their painted on...


gasoline on a rag will take off the pinstriping. make sure you wash, polish and wax right away


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

70x7 said:


> some chicks dont even know the name of your band..... but they're all on you like they want to hold hands...


Haha ccasion14:


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Dump the pin's go for the rally!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

pin strips... ehhhh.... pass.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Speaking of pin stripes to pass on, today I saw a Lime Squeeze Ford Fiesta with medium blue twin pin stripes the full length of the sides. I'm not sure why...

Jim


----------

